# 24" Monitor mit DVB-C Receiver



## toby.k (1. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

wollte mir demnächst einen neuen PC Monitor kaufen mit eingebauten DVB-C Receiver kaufen, da ich grad noch einen normalen 22" TFT und einen schäbigen 15" TV hab^^
Hab im Zimmer nicht so viel Platz, deswegen lohnt kein riesen Fernseher.

Hab mir mal die 24" von Samsung angeschaut...
Was haltet ihr von dem hier?
Eigenschaften von BX2450 LED | Displays (LED Displays) von Samsung
Einzigste was mir etwas negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Helligkeit mit 250 cd/m².


Gibts noch anderer Hersteller, die sowas anbieten? Eventuell auch in der 26" Klasse?
Was haltet ihr allgemein von TN-Paneln als TV?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## derP4computer (1. Juli 2010)

Warum nicht eine PCI TV Karte und oder ein USB DVB-T Sick?


----------



## wave-lab (1. Juli 2010)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Warum nicht eine PCI TV Karte und oder ein USB DVB-T Sick?



Warum nicht die Frage beantworten? 

Nicht jeder will seinen PC starten, nur um ein bissel TV zu gucken  
DVB-T bringt nicht viel wenn man seinen Kabel-Anschluss nutzen möchte...


----------



## derP4computer (1. Juli 2010)

wave-lab schrieb:


> Warum nicht die Frage beantworten?
> 
> Nicht jeder will seinen PC starten, nur um ein bissel TV zu gucken
> DVB-T bringt nicht viel wenn man seinen Kabel-Anschluss nutzen möchte...


Und was ist mir dir?

Wieviel Monitor soll man sich denn ins Zimmer stellen?
Mal abgesehen davon bekommt man für etwas mehr (das gleiche) Geld schon 32 Zoll TV mit VGA und HDMI Anschluß.
Deswegen frage und oder empfehle ich zu TV am PC (und aus mehr Gründen).


----------



## toby.k (1. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, dass es bereits für 300-350€ 32" LCD's gibt, aber wie gesagt, es macht bei mir im Zimmer nicht wirklich Sinn. Weiß einfach nicht, wo ich den hinstellen soll. Wohne noch bei meinen Eltern...
Und ein TV für 300€.. naja weiß nicht^^

Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie der Monitor so ist bzw. was ihr von den technischen Daten davon haltet.
Oder obs noch andere vergleichbare o. bessere Modelle von anderen Herstellern gibt.
Preislich find ich den Samsung halt ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## TheRammbock (1. Juli 2010)

Zwar ein 27", aber da es bei mir ähnlich wie bei dir ist, werde ich mir wohl diesen holen!


----------



## derP4computer (1. Juli 2010)

toby.k schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie der Monitor so ist bzw. was ihr von den technischen Daten davon haltet.


Ich kann bei den technischen Daten gar kein DVB-C finden.


----------



## toby.k (1. Juli 2010)

Dann spinnt die Samsungseite bzw. der Filter dort... 
Hab integrierter Tuner + HDMI angekreuzt und der taucht auf...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juli 2010)

1. Ja - wie schon oben erwähnt hat der TFT keinen DVB-C-Tuner
2. Wenn du einen TFT mit eingebauten DVB-C Tuner finden solltest dann solltest du vorher abklären ob der CI-Slot auch mit der Karte deines Kabel-Anbieters funktioniert. Das ist heutzutage leider immer noch keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## toby.k (2. Juli 2010)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten und die Berichtigung von derP4computer.

Werd mir den 27"  von Samsung mal bestellen und näher betrachten.
Zu dem CI-Slot... glaube dass kann ich bei KabelBW eh vergessen, da brauch man glaub ich erst noch nen Adapter (der schon letztes Jahr rauskommen sollte) wegen der NDS Verschlüsselung. 
Nutze aber eh kein PayTV, von daher nicht so schlimm, aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

Hey und Ho, 

wenn ich dich jetzt nicht falsch interpretiere, dann möchtest du dir den 27"er holen, welchen ich mir auch holen möchte?


----------



## toby.k (3. Juli 2010)

jo, richtig


----------



## TheRammbock (3. Juli 2010)

Wann holst ihn dir?


----------

